# Strange and not growing feathers



## rickomansuk (Jan 28, 2015)

hi guys, i have 2 budgies that have really funny feathers, but the main point is that their tail and flight feathers just wont grow, when it seams that is about to start to grow they just fell out or something, and others they dont just grow straight, they a bit kinda like curly, 

Does anyone know what this is or what is the cause of it. 

i have attached few pics that ive taken 

Ta in advance ... Ricko xxxx :budgie::budgie:


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Looks like a french molt.

French moult (BFD, Polyoma virus) - Health and diseases - Birds Online


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that your budgies have French moult.  
Unfortunately there is no definite cure for it, but your budgies can still live a normal life. What you can do to improve their quality of life is to put your budgies on a special diet rich in protein so that their feather condition improves a bit and so that their energy levels are good in order to cope with the constant feather loss and regrowth.


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

What are you currently feeding them? It does look like French moult, but i've seen birds look like that that ended up growing much much healthier feathers under a good diet.


----------



## beeba (Apr 5, 2015)

hi sorry im totally new to this website and I have no idea how to create a post. i was just able to figure out this quick reply. Help someone?


----------



## rickomansuk (Jan 28, 2015)

*RE: AlterEgon RE:aluz*

Hi, they are being fed normal budgie seeds, veg and greens, some soft food,( soaked Groats)...

RE: aluz
alias, uma das aves ela somente tem algums 3 meses, e sera q nao tem nada q pode ajudar a ela? pq seria uma pena se tinha q to PUT HER DOWN, pq daq uma semana a todos eles vao pro aviário.


----------



## rickomansuk (Jan 28, 2015)

obrigado pelo seu racado


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You don't need to put her down, depending on the level of severity of the French moult, the budgie's feather condition can improve somewhat after they are on a special diet appropriate to their needs. You might consider taking the affected budgies for a check up at the avian vet in order to have a specialized opinion on the matter and a proper diet plan for your budgies.


----------

